# whatever became of Alan McCormack?



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

Anyone remember Alan from the 80s and early 90s? He rode for Killians Brand Beer, Guitless Gormet, Wheaties (I think), the Irish national team and perhaps others. Diminutive but a tremendous rider. His brother was Paul.

I think the last I heard was that he was in CO. I was (am) a fan and was just wondering where he is and what he's doing?

Steve


----------



## SlowBikeRacer (Nov 7, 2005)

He was second last year at 100 mile Deer Trail Road Race in Colorado. Raced in the Pro-1-2 group and got beat in a sprint by Hent Vogels. Still going strong in his mid-40s.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

That's darn impressive. Happy to hear to it and thanks for the info.
Steve


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

His brother Paul stayed at my house in 1995 when he was with the Saab team. Declan Lonegan and Dave Mann were there as well. Doesn't really relate to the thread but I am bored.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

bigbill said:


> His brother Paul stayed at my house in 1995 when he was with the Saab team. Declan Lonegan and Dave Mann were there as well. Doesn't really relate to the thread but I am bored.


Two very talented brothers to be sure.

Sorry you're bored....go ride. 

Steve


----------



## comsense (Feb 24, 2005)

*Coincidence*

I was just thinking (literally this minute) of posting to ask if anyone had photos of the Killians Irish red team. I grew up with Brendan O'Callaghan who rode on that team with the McCormacks in the early-mid eighties. Brendan now lives in Minnesota but gets back to Ireland every few months. I'd really like to see some racing shots of that team if anyone has any.

I will mail Brendan and ask him if he is still in contact With Alan & Paul (I think he is) and if he can ask them to check in on this thread.


----------



## inthegutter (Jun 12, 2005)

He is racing for the top amatuer team in the country out in Boulder, Colo.


----------

